# John LaTourrette



## LegLockGuy (Nov 12, 2007)

Can I get info on a Kenpo practioner named John LaTourrette?

Hello Kenpo practioners. I was wondering if you could give me some info of John LaTourrette.

1) What style of Kenpo does he have his rank in? (American Kenpo, Chinese Kenpo, Tracy Kenpo, ect)

2) What style does he teach? (I heard he has his own system of Kenpo)

3) Is he legitly the fastest in the world? (18.5 sec)

4) What is thought of him in the Kenpo community.


----------



## Ray (Nov 12, 2007)

Go to the kenpo talk site.
http://kenpotalk.com/

He frequents the site and is probably more than happy to answer your questions.


----------



## John Bishop (Nov 12, 2007)

LegLockGuy said:


> Can I get info on a Kenpo practioner named John LaTourrette?
> 
> Hello Kenpo practioners. I was wondering if you could give me some info of John LaTourrette.
> 
> ...



Well, he posts quite a bit at our sister site: KenpoTalk.com  
You could go over there and ask him directly.  A lot of people have opinions on him, pro and con.  So you might as well go directly to him.


----------



## LegLockGuy (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok, I shall.

But could you answer the simple questions such as what style he holds rank in, and which style he teaches?


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 12, 2007)

LegLockGuy said:


> Ok, I shall.
> 
> But could you answer the simple questions such as what style he holds rank in, and which style he teaches?


 
I do know that he was ranked as 5th degree under Mr. Parker, and Tracys has ranked him as 8th Dan.  Like many people of his generation, he trained with a number of people, including Mr. Parker and Al Tracy but I am not familiar with the specifics.  Beyond that, I think he may be teaching his own specific method of kenpo, I believe he is 10th dan, but how he obtained that rank I do not know.


----------



## LegLockGuy (Nov 12, 2007)

Flying Crane said:


> I do know that he was ranked as 5th degree under Mr. Parker, and Tracys has ranked him as 8th Dan. Like many people of his generation, he trained with a number of people, including Mr. Parker and Al Tracy but I am not familiar with the specifics. Beyond that, I think he may be teaching his own specific method of kenpo, I believe he is 10th dan, but how he obtained that rank I do not know.



So he's an 8th degree in Tracy Kenpo and a 5th degree in American Kenpo? I've seen video's of him and he's very skillful.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm not here to say anything about anybody, one way or the other, especially about those that I do not know personally. _Google_ his name and see what you come up with ... of course the Internet is wide open to unjustified remarks, good and bad. A person needs to take in as much information as possible, or necessary, and draw their own conclusions. There are even some videos out there, so you can see some of it for yourself.


----------



## KenpoDave (Nov 12, 2007)

Having met him personally, and talked with him via internet many times, I would not hesitate to train with him.


----------



## LegLockGuy (Nov 12, 2007)

Does LaTourrette's style of Kenpo contain alot of Jujitsu? I've heard some say yes while others say no.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 12, 2007)

LegLockGuy said:


> Does LaTourrette's style of Kenpo contain alot of Jujitsu? I've heard some say yes while others say no.


 
Ask him yourself.  He certainly isn't shy about talking about what he teaches.

Lamont


----------



## Tom (Nov 12, 2007)

I saw him teaching a year or so ago when I was working on the west coast.  He said he was a grandmaster of three different arts.  I forget which ones he said they were, but I remember he was mentioning Jim Mitchell a lot.  I remember that because I was training with a buddy of mine that studied for a bit at a mitchell kenpo school.  John La Tourrette was big in to this pressure point stuff that didn't seem like it would be good stuff to depend on in a real fight so I gotta say it wasn't my thing.    But yeah if you have a chance to talk to him yourself def. do it.


----------



## KenpoDave (Nov 13, 2007)

LegLockGuy said:


> Does LaTourrette's style of Kenpo contain alot of Jujitsu? I've heard some say yes while others say no.


 
If you subscribe to the notion that striking arts, pressure point striking arts, and seizing arts are parts of jujitsu, then yes.

If by jujitsu, you mean groundfighting, then I don't know.


----------



## Dr John M La Tourrette (Nov 16, 2007)

John Bishop said:


> Well, he posts quite a bit at our sister site: KenpoTalk.com
> You could go over there and ask him directly. A lot of people have opinions on him, pro and con. So you might as well go directly to him.


 
Thank you Mr. Bishop.
You gave him great advice.
Mr. Rob Broad did an interview with me back in Feb. 2007, and all the answers are over there.
Sincerely,
Dr. John M. La Tourrette


----------



## Dr John M La Tourrette (Nov 16, 2007)

KenpoDave said:


> If you subscribe to the notion that striking arts, pressure point striking arts, and seizing arts are parts of jujitsu, then yes.
> 
> If by jujitsu, you mean groundfighting, then I don't know.


 
Hi Dave,
I did Okazaki Juijitsu (amongst other styles) from 1957 until 1973. 

Now I no longer do ground fighting. That is a young man's game. My students do ground fighting because they are lead by my younger black belts, people in their 20's, 30's, and 40's.

Dr. John M. La Tourrette


----------



## Dr John M La Tourrette (Nov 16, 2007)

14 Kempo said:


> I'm not here to say anything about anybody, one way or the other, especially about those that I do not know personally. _Google_ his name and see what you come up with ... of course the Internet is wide open to unjustified remarks, good and bad. A person needs to take in as much information as possible, or necessary, and draw their own conclusions. There are even some videos out there, so you can see some of it for yourself.


 
Yep.
I did kick one dastardly fellow off of my lists about 2 years ago. And he is a computer security specialist retired from the Navy that knows how to be sneaky with computers.

He started spreading his lies last Oct 2006. The good news is, everyone that does as you stated above, "checks for himself", can verify the truth of any credential I've earned in the past 50 years, especially the ones in Kenpo Karate under Ed Parker, 5th Degree black belt (1981), Hachidan under Al Tracy (1986), and 10th Dan under Jim Mitchell (1995).

Much more information on kenpotalk if the gentleman is interested.
Dr. John M. La Tourrette


----------



## Dr John M La Tourrette (Nov 16, 2007)

Flying Crane said:


> I do know that he was ranked as 5th degree under Mr. Parker, and Tracys has ranked him as 8th Dan. Like many people of his generation, he trained with a number of people, including Mr. Parker and Al Tracy but I am not familiar with the specifics. Beyond that, I think he may be teaching his own specific method of kenpo, I believe he is 10th dan, but how he obtained that rank I do not know.


 
Both.
Jim Mitchell in 1995.
Then, because of the huge amounts of other peripheral trainings I've had in other martial arts, Education (BA 1973), NLP (1980), Sports Psychology (PhD 1987), Energy Psychology (2002), Energy Medicine (1998) and Pressure Points I did my own thing in 1997 (I Chi Mu Kenpo), after being in the martial arts for 47 years. Now it's been 57 years.
Dr. John M. La Tourrette


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 16, 2007)

Dr John M La Tourrette said:


> Yep.
> I did kick one dastardly fellow off of my lists about 2 years ago. And he is a computer security specialist retired from the Navy that knows how to be sneaky with computers.
> 
> He started spreading his lies last Oct 2006.
> Dr. John M. La Tourrette


 
I don't know if it's of any note but both the threads about your goodself here have similar 'feeling' OP's but different 'posters'.  Then again, they're widely seperated in time I just noticed so probably not significant after all .


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 16, 2007)

O.K.... it's a little weird to have 2 threads with simply a persons name in the subject line... :idunno:

Anyway, what I posted in the other thread:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=882007&postcount=89

:cheers:


----------



## Dr John M La Tourrette (Dec 6, 2007)

Sukerkin said:


> I don't know if it's of any note but both the threads about your goodself here have similar 'feeling' OP's but different 'posters'. Then again, they're widely seperated in time I just noticed so probably not significant after all .


 
I'm pretty sure even without checking. Especially since all those types of threads, were started by the same person with the same questions, with the same ways of formulating his concepts.

On kenpotalk he used the name kenposearcher.

I've not checked here.

His real name is Jim M. and we do know where he works and where he lives. Things are being taken care of, in the proper manner.

Sincerely,
Dr. John M. La Tourrette
www.realspeedhitting.com
www.mentaltrainingsecrets.com


----------

